# DSTV issues!



## MarcelinoJ (24/7/16)

So this is what has happend to me after getting the explorer with the new smart LNB (the new small one). Tried to do a wizard install but couldn't. The tuner 1 signal status doesn't load. Called dstv helpline and they couldn't help also. Think the guy was a bit baffled as to my problem. Any dstv guru's that could maybe shine sum light on what to do or help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarcelinoJ (24/7/16)

Found out the decoder is faulty. Needs to go back in and see what multichoice can do tomorrow. So no tv for me.  Just goes to show. Need to get a bunny arial as standby.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (26/7/16)

I've been without any for of tv reception for almost 6 years. Happiest days of my life. Series FTW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarcelinoJ (26/7/16)

I am happy to say the problem has been solved. Back to happy tv watching for me. The frequency on the user band was wrong. So now i'm a happy chappy again.


----------

